# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Искусственный интеллект Acronis защитит данные от вирусов-шифровальщиков

## olejah

Новый Acronis True Image 2018 позволяет защитить файлы от атак вирусов-шифровальщиков без помощи антивирусных программ. Новинка использует технологии искусственного интеллекта для обнаружения вредоносной активности и восстановления поврежденных данных.

Acronis True Image 2018 автоматически восстанавливает пользовательские данных в случае атаки вируса-шифровальщика. В нем используются технология Acronis Active Protection 2.0 на основе алгоритмов машинного обучения, которые распознают нетипичные модели поведения программ в системе при доступе к файлам. Такие модели создаются в специализированной облачной инфраструктуре Acronis при помощи технологий искусственного интеллекта, который анализирует данные сотен тысяч как вредоносных, так и легитимных процессов для определения их чистоты. Эти модели встраиваются непосредственно в Acronis Active Protection и обеспечивают защиту данных даже при отсутствии Интернет-соединения.

При обнаружении подозрительной активности Acronis Active Protection 2.0 проверяет процесс с использование как эвристического анализа, так моделей ожидаемого и неожиданного поведения приложений. Если процесс идентифицирован как потенциально вредоносный, Acronis True Image 2018 предупреждает пользователя о подозрительной активности.

Осуществляя мониторинг в режиме реального времени, Acronis Active Protection проверяет все процессы: одобренные действия могут выполняться, а потенциально опасное поведение обнаруживается и останавливается. Если какие-то файлы были закодированы или повреждены во время атаки программы-вымогателя, Acronis True Image 2018 автоматически восстанавливает их из резервных копий.

Учитывая, что киберпреступники все больше атакуют непосредственно локальные резервные копии, чтобы пользователи не могли восстановить систему, не заплатив выкуп, технология Acronis специально защищает файлы резервных копий так же, как и исходные данные.




> «Мы стали первыми, кто предложил пользователям полное резервное копирование образа системы и сегодня мы выводим на рынок решение для интеллектуального резервного копирования», – говорит Сергей Белоусов, основатель и генеральный директор Acronis, – «Acronis True Image 2018 - это первое и единственное решение, в котором используется искусственный интеллект для защиты данных наших пользователей от одной из самых быстро растущих угроз».


Помимо защиты от вирусов-шифровальщиков в версия 2018 года появился целый ряд новых возможностей непосредственно для резервного копирования и восстановления:
Добавлена функция клонирование активного диска для быстрого переноса реплики загрузочного диска на новый, более быстрый или большой диск, пользователям не нужно больше перезагружать систему со специального загрузочного носителя. Точную копию системы Windows можно создать без ее остановки и перезагрузки.Обновленный мастер создания носителя для автоматического создания загрузочного носителя WinPE, благодаря чему пользователи смогут быстро решать проблемы с конфигурацией драйверов и восстанавливать системы на том же или на новом оборудовании.Непрерывное резервное копирование в облачное хранилище: Резервные копии данных пользователей постоянно обновляются при изменении рабочих файлов и автоматически переносятся для безопасного и надежного хранения в облаке.Преобразование в виртуальный диск, которое позволит быстро клонировать и запускать свою систему в виртуальной среде Microsoft Hyper-V для проверки работы различных приложений без риска для основной системы, а также осуществлять перенос полного образа системы на другой компьютер в виде виртуального диска.Ускоренное инкрементальное резервное копирование c технологией Changed-Block Tracker, которая отслеживает изменения образов в режиме реального времени, инкрементальное резервное копирование осуществляется в три раза быстрее.Автоматическое резервное копирование данных с мобильных устройств на NAS-устройства, которое позволяет автоматически создавать резервные копии данных с мобильных устройств на NAS сразу, как только мобильное устройство подключается к домашней Wi-Fi сети.
В качестве приятного бонуса Acronis True Image 2018 умеет автоматически создавать локальные резервные копии контента из социальных сетей Facebook и Instagram. Можно загрузить полностью или выборочно фотографии, комментарии и статистику, например, количество лайков, тэгов или число комментариев к посту.

https://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2017-08-22/23840
https://www.acronis.com/ru-ru/personal/computer-backup/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

